# G2 trigger repair update.Finally replacing trigger's



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Just got off the chat with fran from Taurus. She said that it appeared that my trigger safety blade has been replaced and to check back in 7 to 10 day's for shipping info. Seams odd that after practically cursing them out on my previous chat that my G2 has been finally repaired. Squeaky wheel thing?
We shall see if others get good news on their G2's. When I get it back it will be traded for another brand. Looks like they are finally getting them fixed. Heard it here first on HandGunForum.net


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Could be I checked the online chat and told the same thing, they are fixing them in the order they recieved them. Could be getting my paper weight to back. LOL


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Was told I would have to keep checking back with them to get shipping info since they do not notify you with that information. What a shitty company. They should call us and send email's to us because of all the BS we all had to endure. My guess is I will probably
Have a note left at my front door from fedex stating that they have attempted to deliver package.


----------



## pdawg1911 (Apr 16, 2016)

Livingthedream said:


> Was told I would have to keep checking back with them to get shipping info since they do not notify you with that information. What a shitty company. They should call us and send email's to us because of all the BS we all had to endure. My guess is I will probably
> Have a note left at my front door from fedex stating that they have attempted to deliver package.


Wow that is amazing, you think it actually show up yesterday and they attempted delivery ??? Refresh my memory, when date did you send yours back ?


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Around last week in January.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Just talked to CS on the phone ,they said it was waiting to be test fired and shipped out. So I asked how long no idea they said, will they infrom me when it ships, snicker, no we do not tell you when we ship them, but Fedex should give you 3 attemps to deliver it. WOW that has to be the worst Custimor Sevice out there, just hope I'm around one of the 3 times they try to deliver it. Frist, only, and last Taurus for me, to many other options out there, don't need this bullshit again.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

joepolo said:


> Just talked to CS on the phone ,they said it was waiting to be test fired and shipped out. So I asked how long no idea they said, will they infrom me when it ships, snicker, no we do not tell you when we ship them, but Fedex should give you 3 attemps to deliver it. WOW that has to be the worst Custimor Sevice out there, just hope I'm around one of the 3 times they try to deliver it. Frist, only, and last Taurus for me, to many other options out there, don't need this bullshit again.


yeah, FedEx will make one attempt, if you are not there YOU will have to go to their central receiving location for the area and pick it up during THEIR normal business hours. Been there, done that. They are not user friendly.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Had it delivered to my local fedex location picked up yesterday. After a close look and a bit of dry firing the replacement trigger safety has a lot of play. I think they have redesigned it some how.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Got mine today striped it done and cleaned it, didn't realize I sent it in that dirty. Yea your right on the trigger part if you check it doesn't even have to be depressed all the way for the trigger to be pulled, but the trigger seems to be a little smoother wonder if it was bad from the beginning, and not our fault for pulling the trigger the wrong way HaHaHa. I'll be out at the range tomorrow.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Just got back from LGS/range. New trigger safety blade. Trigger is smoother and more of a crisp break. Lighter too. Shot a little left but grouped well (200 rounds). Asked counter clerk what he would give me for it on trade for either a glock 26 or a s&w shield. Directed me to a used G2 in the gun case for sale for $199,00. Said he had 3 more in the back to replace it when and if it sells. Obviously was not interested in the trade in. So it will be in my safe until maybe I can trade it in sometime in the future.


----------



## Recoil1 (Apr 26, 2016)

My LGS offered me $175. I said I'll take it.


----------



## pdawg1911 (Apr 16, 2016)

Got my G2 back today. Cleaned it (dirty from Taurus 25 round test fire). Noticed the square part of the barrel where the chamber is was scratch a little. Not sure if that was friction contact or maybe the gunsmith saw a high spot and buffed it. Will try and take it to the range this weekend to see how it performs.

Thanks
Pat


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Good to se we got them all back, Recoil looks like your the lucky one, I'd loose to much money on mine so Ill just shoot the hell out of it and maybe some day put it back in the carry line up.


----------



## Livingthedream (Feb 27, 2016)

Recoil1 said:


> My LGS offered me $175. I said I'll take it.


Good deal. Wish my LGS would have offered me that. They did not even want it for trade.


----------



## Recoil1 (Apr 26, 2016)

I was very happy with the offer. I saw several Taurus revolvers and a couple autos in his display cases. Guess he is good with the Taurus brand. I'm sure the repair will make it a good reliable gun. I just didn't want it anymore It was like new so it will make someone a nice budget firearm.


----------

